# how many walleye



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i sent an email to the odnr explaining their rule about limits of walleye.i just got the email and they told me im allowed 6 on the ohio side of the river. thats all they said. so are you allowed 6 walleye and 10 of sauger and saugeye.now i ve got to change my rules?????


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

For the last several years the limit has been 10 walleye,sauger and saugeye combined,will check to see if they have changed it.Think the limit should be the same whether you are fishing with Ky. or Ohio license.
Jake


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

2010 ky fish and boat guide 10 fish singly or combined.read it last night.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

2010 ohio fishing guide afective march 1 2010 10 fish sngly or combined just checked it. ky and ohio border only


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i just got another email from odnr and asked if i was fishing from boat or shore. waiting for answer


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I don't know the Ohio rule but like others have said, KY regs are 10 fish combined sauger, saugeye, walleye no size limit. Just because someone gave you an answer don't ass u me they are correct, especially if you doubt their info.
Cady


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

ok
if your fishing the mainstem of the ohio where it borders KY
the limit IS 10 walleye, sauger, saugeye in combination no size limit.

If you are in land, gmr, scioto, muskingum, that little creek that runs into the ohio, above its first riffle whatever, the limit is 6 in combination.

as far as I know, if your on the ohio bank where it borders WV the limit is 10 in combination. However I am not positive. I do know that if you fish from the WV side only two of those fish can be walleye and they must be 18 inches. There is nothing in the regs that leads me to believe that the limit is different from the ohio shore where it borders KY, vs where it borders WV.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i always thought the same as you till they responed like that.they sure don t have their s..t togeather!!!!


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

the guide book has a different section for water bordering wva.it says if fishing from the shore sauger and saugeye 10 fish single or combined.does not mention walleye.ohio and wva.doesnt have the same agreement as ohio and ky on limits.i read on here not long ago that if in a boat you had to use wva. reg. even if you dock in ohio.dont know if it is true.call your local gamewarden and talk to him about it he shoud know


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

It&#8217;s complicated between WV and Ohio on the big River that&#8217;s for sure.

Scenario 1
If I am interpreting things correctly if you are fishing the river from the WV shore or in a boat you can keep a combination of walleye, sauger, saugeye of 10 fish but of those 10 fish only 2 can be walleye and they must be over 18 inches.

If you are fishing the river from the Ohio shore you can keep a combination of walleye, sauger, saugeye of 10 fish without any size restrictions.

However, if you you dissect the rules and regs posted below:

Scenario 2
One would think that you could keep 10 saugers/saugeyes while shore fishing the river from the ohio side in addition to 6 walleye with no size limitations on either of the three according to the general regs.

Scenario 3
Then again the general regs point you to ohio river site specific regs and the walleye is not listed in the ohio regs so therefore you could also assume that you can keep unlimited walleye from the river.

I wouldn&#8217;t want to try following the last two scenarios but they are possible.

None the less I would follow Scenario 1 to be on the safe side but the Ohio DNR really needs to clear this up.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Ohio River Fishing Regulations and License Agreements 

The following Ohio River fishing regulations are the result of negotiations between the wildlife agencies of Ohio, West Virginia, and Kentucky. Since 1994 Ohio&#8217;s fishing regulations have been unified with those of West Virginia and Kentucky for fishing on the Ohio River between our mutual borders. The following daily bag limits and minimum size limits apply to the Ohio River and its embayments and tributaries to the first dam or riffle. Note that the regulations differ slightly between the Ohio/West Virginia border (Eastern Unit) and the Ohio/Kentucky border (Western Unit).

Eastern Unit (West Virginia/Ohio border only) &#8211; Lawrence County east of South Point, and Gallia, Meigs, Athens, Washington, Monroe, Belmont, Jefferson, and Columbiana counties. Ohio and West Virginia will honor the other state&#8217;s fishing licenses along their common borders on the mainstem of the Ohio River, including its banks and embayments and tributaries to the landmark location listed in Publication 404, Waterfowl Hunting and Fishing on the Ohio River (available online). This agreement applies to Ohio and West Virginia residents only. The following regulations are the only unified regulations in the agreement - for all other regulations, Ohio anglers must abide by West Virginia laws when fishing the river mainstem and its banks, embayments, and tributaries in West Virginia. West Virginia anglers must abide by Ohio laws when fishing from the riverbanks, embayments, and tributaries in Ohio.

Species Daily Limit Minimum Size
Sauger & Saugeye 10 (singly or in combination ) None

Fishing / Limits

These regulations apply to all public waters in Ohio, EXCEPT that site-specific regulations apply to water areas included in the Specific Water Areas, Lake Erie and its Tributaries, Ohio River, and Pymatuning Lake regulation sections.

Species Daily Limit Minimum Size
Walleye, Sauger, and Saugeye 6 (singly or in combination) None

Credit: OhioDNR.com


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

West Virginia REGULATIONS &#8211; Summary

Species Daily Creel Limit Minimum Size Possession Limit *Special Regulations
Sauger, Saugeye, Walleye Lakes - 8* Rivers - 10* (in aggregate) None* Lakes - 16* Rivers &#8211; 20 (in aggregate)
Jennings Randolph Lake: 15-inch minimum size limit, daily creel
limit 5, and possession limit 5 for walleye.
See Special Area Regulations for additional restrictions on walleye.


WALLEYE
Minimum Size Limit
Rivers
1. All walleye under 18 inches long must be returned to the
water at once.
2. Daily creel limit of 2 walleye.
3. Measure fish from the tip of snout to the end of tail. See
Measuring Fish on page 4.
4. To release a deeply hooked or gill-hooked fish, cut the line
5 to 6 inches above the lure.
Cheat, Kanawha, New, and Ohio

Credit: WVdnr.gov


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

One more time....You can keep 10 COMBINED when fishing from the Ohio shore, no size regulations.

Fishing from West Virginia shore OR from a boat, it's 10 total with no more than 2 of which can be Walleye and they must be 18 in. or more in length.

Let me know when you decide to keep 10 saugeye/sauger plus 6 walleye when fishing from the Ohio shore and I'll have the Game Protecter meet you and he can explain it while he writes the citation. Save your money and keep 10 total. 

I have no idea why Columbus will not straighten the wording out in the regulations. It just causes a whole lot of confusion for us fisherman. It was supposed to be straightened out for this year but it hasn't. 

This dispute will go on forever until Columbus straightens it out. Don't blame your local Game Protecter, he doesn't write the regulations.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Easy Big Guy! I know the rules, I follow Scenario 1 to the T. I was just pointing out the blunders in the regulations.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

My post may have came across wrong. I wasn't trying to be a smart a.. . The state is just causing a whole bunch more confusion than is necasary. Husky Hooker knows me from Pike Island and a lot of other people on here would to if they saw me since I spent 4 months there last year measuring and counting fish and I definately am not trying to be a wise guy. Sorry if I came across that way....Pete


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

it does look confusing were ohio doesnt say any thing about walleye in the ohio river ohio and wva. section like it does for limits ohio and ky border section if it is a misprint they should post it to let people know


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

this is what i tryed to tell them 3 times now.tonite the email said to look in the lake erie section to find limits,i said what!!!! are you people diving my question??? thats what i wrote back,its always a runaround!!


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

the way it reads you would be aloud 6 walleye and 10 saugeye or sauger single or combined.if true my have by my ohio license before i take my boat to lake erie this year.i lived in hartford,wva in 91-92 fished racine dam all winter that year caught more walleye then than sauger but they were small then most were 6-10 inches. always keep what the law lets you. we teach are kids to fish if we rape the place we fish every time we go fishing what do we leave our kids.emty holes of water.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Hatchetman said:


> My post may have came across wrong. I wasn't trying to be a smart a.. . The state is just causing a whole bunch more confusion than is necasary. Husky Hooker knows me from Pike Island and a lot of other people on here would to if they saw me since I spent 4 months there last year measuring and counting fish and I definately am not trying to be a wise guy. Sorry if I came across that way....Pete



I was merely pointing out the inconsistencies with the regulations. No Hard Feelings!


----------



## tight_line_107 (May 1, 2008)

Agreed the OH reg booklet is vague. keep in mind the OH reg book is simply "cliff notes" for the Ohio Administrative Code (OAC) and Ohio Revised Code (ORC). The OAC and ORC states very clearly that only 10 sauger, saugeye, and walleye IN COMBINATION can be in an anglers possession on a given day on Ohio waters of the Ohio River (so along the OH/WV border that is the OH shore and OH tribs upstream to landmark). So, the quick answer is ONLY 10...if on OH shore, there are no size limits. If on boat or WV shore, then only two walleye may be kept with a min. or 18 in per WV regs. Keep in mind OH/WV and OH/KY have diff. agreements. See reg book.

I do see how an angler could dissect the OH reg booklet to read that on OH shore you default to the statewide reg of 6 walleye IN ADDITION to the 10 saugeye and saugre in combination as specified in the Ohio River Specific section of the regs. However, the final answer is the OAC/ORC. So play it safe and keep 10. I can attest that this discrepancy is getting some attention and discussion in Columbus.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

very very good post tight line, well said.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

The eye's have it


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

tight line,you say on any given day on inland lakes you can keep 10,your wrong.only 6 is allowed.


----------



## tight_line_107 (May 1, 2008)

H Hooker...very correct...I'm glad you caught that...I got my lines of OAC/ORC mixed up there. Indeed, inland waters is the 6 single or in combo as you said. OH waters of the Ohio River is 10 single or in combination...thanks for catching that!

Here is the code:

http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/1501:31-13-08

Specifically look at section A...


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

glad to see it set staight this could be confusing.hate to see someone get caught with to many fish.it can be a stiiff fine.seen a guy get arrested at lake erie.he had 1 bass in his limit that half inch short.gamewarden went off on this guy cause he had already cleaned it.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

This was discussed in the lounge in this thread:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=138413

The following was copied from this link: 
http://www.wvdnr.gov/Fishing/Regs10/...ecialAreas.pdf

Current West Virginia fishing laws shall apply while fishing on
the Ohio River proper or from West Virginia banks or in
West Virginia embayments. The tributaries of the Ohio River
above embayments, in both states, are not included as part of
this agreement.

_Ohio fishing laws and Ohio River fishing regulations for the
Eastern Unit, which cover the West Virginia /Ohio border, must
be followed while fishing on embayments or tributaries that
are within the boundaries of Ohio._

The following was copied from: http://www.wvdnr.gov/Fishing/Fishing_regs.shtm
then click on Special Aeas Regulations
WALLEYE
Minimum Size Limit
Rivers
1. All walleye under 18 inches long must be returned to the
water at once.
2. Daily creel limit of 2 walleye.
3. Measure fish from the tip of snout to the end of tail. See
Measuring Fish on page 4.
4. To release a deeply hooked or gill-hooked fish, cut the line
5 to 6 inches above the lure.
Cheat, Kanawha, New, and Ohio

The following was copied from: http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_ohioriver.aspx

Eastern Unit (West Virginia/Ohio border only)  Lawrence County east of South Point, and Gallia, Meigs, Athens, Washington, Monroe, Belmont, Jefferson, and Columbiana counties. Ohio and West Virginia will honor the other states fishing licenses along their common borders on the mainstem of the Ohio River, including its banks and embayments and tributaries to the landmark location listed in Publication 404, Waterfowl Hunting and Fishing on the Ohio River (available online). This agreement applies to Ohio and West Virginia residents only. The following regulations are the only unified regulations in the agreement - for all other regulations, Ohio anglers must abide by West Virginia laws when fishing the river mainstem and its banks, embayments, and tributaries in West Virginia. West Virginia anglers must abide by Ohio laws when fishing from the riverbanks, embayments, and tributaries in Ohio.
Species Daily Limit Minimum Size 
Largemouth, Smallmouth, & Spotted bass 6 (singly or in combination) None 
Sauger & Saugeye 10 (singly or in combination ) None 
Striped, Hybrid Striped, White & Yellow Bass None (no more than 4 over 15 inches) None 
Muskellunge 2 30 inches 
Northern Pike 2 28 inches 


So, since my best spots are in Ohio embayments or tributaries, if I limit out with 10 fish, but on the way back to the ramp, get stopped by the W.Va. DNR out on the river, say 5 miles from where I caught them, would I get a ticket? 
Or
Even if I followed Ohio's statewide limit of 6 for the 3 species, there's two guys in the boat, they have 11 fish in combo, and 7 of them are "walleye". Out on the mainstem you get stopped on the way back to the ramp, what then? How can I prove I caught these fish in Ohio waters? Can I afford to keep taking a day off work and driving 2 hours to go to court. Even if eventually found innocent, you could possibly face postponement requests by the state, so they can "gather evidence", therby upping your out of pocket expense (another day off, and $35.00 in gas), not to mention the cost of a lawyer. Or, is it cheaper to just pay the ticket, and have that "mark" on my record? How much would the fines and court costs be for not being able to follow a very confusing set of rules?


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

you will be fined the same as a person that knows.it is your responsability to know the law.ky will take your drivers license if you dont pay your fine.but will give them back after you pay your fine.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ifish, we ( the catfish guys) all have the same issue when fishing around the tri state area, its weird but if I launch from a KY ramp, my Possesion limit is different then if I launch from a Indiana ramp and even different again if I launch form Ohio ramp, sure, what i catch in the main river is based on my license and what part of the river i am fishing, lets say i launch from Ohio but fish the middle or the KY side of the river and have a KY license which states no size limit ofcatfish, so I choose to keep or just bring back to ramp what is allowed to be caught with my KY license, but when I get back to the Ohio ramp, the Ohio Posession limits now apply so if I have more then 1 Blue or Flathead over 35" Ill get written up, we went round and round with Scott Hale ( ODNR ) on this with our tournaments we hold , it is confusing but the best part of this is that we found out the commercial netting crews with there KY Commercial licenses can NOT bring there catch back to an Ohio ramp nor can they anchor nets along the Ohio Shoreline since its actualy owned by Ohio and out about 75-100 feet from shore along the KY border. This is the best pat of the confusing rules. Whats worse is if you launch at Tanners Creek in Indiana, its on a trib so to bring anything back to that ramp, again, even if you caught everything upstream in Ohio or even in the mainstem with a KY license, you MUST have a Indiana License, ok, now this is getting expensive with everyone from the Cinci area having to buy an Ohio license, a year round Ky License, ( $50) and a year round Indiana License ( $41) and you must know the possesion limits of each state. 

I am sure i confused you but t proves that the WV River agreements ar no th eonly ones not making much sense, I do know from many conversations that the ODNR is trying hard to work with both WV and KY to have a reciprocal limits an dpossesion but each state seems to have there own agenda going on. 

Salmonid


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I understand Salmonid, but the difference is you are actually standing on the shore of that particular state. My problem is it doesn't matter where I ramp. I could be in the same situation by ramping in an Ohio tributary, going down it to the Ohio, then going upriver and into another tributary, in Ohio, icing 11 eyes, returning to the Ohio and going back down stream. Getting checked anywhere on the mainstem of the Ohio River, and being within Ohio's limit (the law that prevails in Ohio bays and tributaries), but being over by WVa's limit. Now, the burden of proof is on you to prove you're innocent, due to the fact you were caught in WVa's water with more fish than they say you should have. It would be the same if you had a 15" walleye. WVa says it has to be 18". To me, this is compounded by the fact that Ohio's Ohio River Eastern Unit regulations don't even mention walleye. Here's the link: http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_ohioriver.aspx


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

"game protector".. lol hatchetman thats funny


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I say ohio just takes the hole river an then problem solvd.an with all the hub bub on here no one has to wory about limets becose no one is fishing there all wored about who's doing what an where on here lol just a thout. will good luck to you all i am going fishing .:G


----------

